# Freezing Cheese Balls



## Moosetoo

I made a cheese ball for a party tomorrow night and found out the event has been cancelled.  I have another party next Tuesday night (5 more days).  Can I freeze the cheese ball?  I used cream cheese and grated pepperoni cheddar cheese and plan to roll the ball in french fried onions just before the party.


----------



## jabbur

Yes but expect it to be a bit watery when thawed.  You may need to add more grated cheese to beef it back up or just mix it together well and serve from a shallow bowl with the onions sprinkled on top. For the time you have until the next event, if you seal it up airtight and keep it in the coldest part of your fridge, I would think it would be fine until Tues.


----------



## Moosetoo

Thank you, I will keep it in the fridge.


----------



## jennyema

No you should not freeze it, esp. if it has cream cheese in it.  Freezing cheese changes its texture so that it really is best only to cook with it after thawing, not serve it with crackers or as a cheeseball.


----------



## elaine l

I froze something with cream cheese in it once and I didn't like the way it came out.  Somewhat watery and almost separated feel.


----------

